
Chrome should get 'extremely fast' at loading a whole lot of web pages - metaphysics
https://www.cnet.com/news/chrome-should-get-extremely-fast-at-loading-a-whole-lot-of-web-pages/
======
eridius
This headline is rather sensationalist for something that really should be
"Chrome is finally going to catch up with an obvious feature that Safari and
Firefox have both had for a while".

------
olliej
wait chrome doesn't already have a back/forward cache?

